# Steam: Summer Sale mit tollen Angeboten gestartet



## Darkmoon76 (22. Juni 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Steam: Summer Sale mit tollen Angeboten gestartet* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Steam: Summer Sale mit tollen Angeboten gestartet*


----------



## LukePuda (22. Juni 2017)

The Steam Store is experiencing some heavy load right now. Please try again later. Super ^^


----------



## lars9401 (22. Juni 2017)

LukePuda schrieb:


> The Steam Store is experiencing some heavy load right now. Please try again later. Super ^^



Hast du was anderes erwartet ? Ist doch das selbe Problem wie bei jedem Sale. Das regelt sich aber im laufe des Abends.


----------



## Talisman79 (22. Juni 2017)

wer was für hack& slays übrig hat,dem kann ich grim dawn und torchlight 2 empfehlen.die fand ich beide ganz gut


----------



## MonsiLP (22. Juni 2017)

*Überlastete Server*



LukePuda schrieb:


> The Steam Store is experiencing some heavy load right now. Please try again later. Super ^^


Habe dasselbe Problem.
Bin in den Angeboten - auf einmal keine Angebote mehr angezeigt und dann
genau diese Fehlermeldung.
Das sind halt einfach (zu Recht ) überlastete Server.


----------



## Kartodis (22. Juni 2017)

Habe mir das erste Ghost Recon für 1,69 EUR geholt Sehr schön. Hat mir noch gefehlt.


----------



## NOT-Meludan (22. Juni 2017)

Würde sehen, was von meiner Wunschliste so dabei ist zu welchem Preis. Nur sind die Server halt komplett abgeraucht, Steam hat sich halt wie immer gut vorbereitet.


----------



## 1xok (22. Juni 2017)

MonsiLP schrieb:


> Habe dasselbe Problem.
> Bin in den Angeboten - auf einmal keine Angebote mehr angezeigt und dann
> genau diese Fehlermeldung.
> Das sind halt einfach (zu Recht ) überlastete Server.



Hör auf den Server zu überlasten!


----------



## MichaelG (22. Juni 2017)

Komme nicht mal online in meine Bibliothek um etwas zu downloaden. Echt nervig.


----------



## Orzhov (22. Juni 2017)

https://steamstat.us/#good


----------



## Aenimus (22. Juni 2017)

Just Cause 3 jetzt einigermaßen spielbar? Hatte von schlechter Performance gehört. Jemand Erfahrung?


----------



## Worrel (22. Juni 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Komme nicht mal online in meine Bibliothek um etwas zu downloaden. Echt nervig.


Wieso wartest bis zum Sale damit, was downzuoaden?


----------



## MichaelG (22. Juni 2017)

Weil mein Computer vorher komplett platt war? Blöde Frage, sorry.


----------



## Spassbremse (22. Juni 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Weil mein Computer vorher komplett platt war? Blöde Frage, sorry.



...hat er vielleicht gar nicht mitbekommen? 
Btw., läuft alles wieder rund? Hat der Service was gebracht?


----------



## MichaelG (22. Juni 2017)

Hat soweit was gebracht, daß ich doch um eine komplette Neuinstallation nicht herumgekommen bin. Jetzt läuft der PC aber...


----------



## OldShatterhand (22. Juni 2017)

freut mich, bub


----------



## Spassbremse (22. Juni 2017)

Ich drück Dir die Daumen, dass dem so bleibt.


----------



## MichaelG (22. Juni 2017)

Thx.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Juni 2017)

Auch nach 4 Stunden kann man sich im Shop nur äußerst zäh bewegen. Aber immerhin, zwei Aufkleber-Pakete habe ich schon. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## smutjesmooth3011 (22. Juni 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Auch nach 4 Stunden kann man sich im Shop nur äußerst zäh bewegen. Aber immerhin, zwei Aufkleber-Pakete habe ich schon.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk



Am besten morgen nochmal probieren dann dürfte der Ansturm vorüber sein. Die Preise bleiben ja im Sale gleich.Morgen müssten sich die meisten satt gesehen haben.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Juni 2017)

smutjesmooth3011 schrieb:


> Am besten morgen nochmal probieren dann dürfte der Ansturm vorüber sein. Die Preise bleiben ja im Sale gleich.Morgen müssten sich die meisten satt gesehen haben.


Am einfachsten geht es über die persönliche Wunschliste zu navigieren. Da schmiert Steam seltener ab als im Direktshop. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelG (22. Juni 2017)

Kommt auf die Größe der Wunschliste an.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Juni 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Kommt auf die Größe der Wunschliste an.


Meine ist 91 Titel lang. Gegen die anderer Forenkollegen (wie z.B. Shadows) ist das wohl ein kleiner Fliegenschiss. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Spassbremse (22. Juni 2017)

Ich unterbiete:

 33


----------



## MichaelG (22. Juni 2017)

Ich überbiete locker 4-stellig.


----------



## NOT-Meludan (22. Juni 2017)

Meine Wunschliste ist so um die 900 Spiele lang. Davon wird wohl nie alles gekauft, aber so behalte ich Spiele im Blick die EA sind, noch nicht verfügbar oder die mich evtl. irgendwann mal reizen könnten.
Auch ein paar Spiele drin, die absoluter Schund sind, aber wo ich mir den Spaß doch mal gönnen würde für 'n Euro oder sowas. Auch paar Spiele an denen ich Interesse habe, aber auf Grund schlechter Performance etc. nicht gekauft und ich so die Patches und Meinungen der Community im Blick habe.
Dazu kommen noch jede Menge alter Titel, die ich einfach auch digital nochmal haben möchte und die auf GOG leider noch nicht verfügbar sind.
Und GOG arbeitet ja immer wieder daran, Spiele die man schon auf Steam hat so kostenlos der GOG-Bibliothek zuzufügen. Erst letztens war die alte Earth-Reihe dabei, die ich schon auf Steam habe und so auf jetzt auch auf GOG habe.


----------



## McDrake (22. Juni 2017)

-1 auf der Wunschliste:
Hab mir *Rebel Galax*y gegönnt.
Nachdem ich eigentlich dachte, dass Starpoint Gimini II meinen Wunsch nach einem neuen Freelancer nicht gerecht wurde und ich von den Tests von Reble Galaxy angetan war, hab ich für den Preis zugeschlagen.
Kurz reingeschaut Macht Spass und cooler Sound


----------



## MrFob (22. Juni 2017)

Hab noch nicht in den Sale geschaut aber wie schaut's denn aus? Gibt es endlich mal wieder Blitzangebote? Wenn nicht, dann kann ich ja genauso gut noch ne Woche warten und dann in Ruhe alles durchschauen, wenn die richtig grosse Meute weitergezogen ist.


----------



## Neawoulf (22. Juni 2017)

Bei mir sind's 80 Spiele auf der Wunschliste ... pardon ... 79 (gerade Torment: Tides of Numenera gekauft). Ich schmeiße regelmäßig Sachen von meiner Liste runter, die lange drauf sind und trotzdem nicht gekauft wurden. 80 Spiele sind dennoch ne Menge, die ich sicherlich nie alle kaufen und spielen werde.


----------



## Chemenu (23. Juni 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ich überbiete locker 4-stellig.



Wie Du Dich da noch zurecht findest ist mir eh rein Rätsel. Du hast ja die halbe Steam DB auf Deiner Wunschliste. Die lädt erst mal 2 Minuten. 
Ganz ehrlich, das kannst Du doch eh nicht alles spielen. Also wozu so eine monströse Wunschliste aufbauen?


----------



## Austrogamer (23. Juni 2017)

Schaaas!


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (23. Juni 2017)

Austrogamer schrieb:


> Schaaas!



Drah di Deppata ! I prack da ane, dass`t mitn oasch auf`d Uhr schaust !


----------



## Spassbremse (23. Juni 2017)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Wie Du Dich da noch zurecht findest ist mir eh rein Rätsel. Du hast ja die halbe Steam DB auf Deiner Wunschliste. Die lädt erst mal 2 Minuten.
> Ganz ehrlich, das kannst Du doch eh nicht alles spielen. Also wozu so eine monströse Wunschliste aufbauen?



Das frage ich mich auch. 
Ich habe bis vor einigen Jahren bei den Sales immer gut und gerne 150-200€ rausgeblasen, nur um festzustellen, dass mein PoS immer weiter anwuchs. Mittlerweile gebe ich bei den großen Sales nur noch maximal 50€ aus, eher sogar nur um die 20€, einfach weil ich gar nicht die Zeit finde, den ganzen Kram auch zu spielen. 

Ich habe mir bis jetzt den Telltale Batman (die sind ja immer überschaubar kurz) und ein abgedrehtes Gladiatoren-Management-Spiel ("Domina") geholt;  viel mehr wird's wohl dieses Mal nicht werden, evtl. noch "Dishonored 2", mal sehen.


----------



## smutjesmooth3011 (23. Juni 2017)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ich unterbiete:
> 
> 33



Ich unterbiete mit 21.  



MrFob schrieb:


> Hab noch nicht in den Sale geschaut aber wie schaut's denn aus? Gibt es endlich mal wieder Blitzangebote? Wenn nicht, dann kann ich ja genauso gut noch ne Woche warten und dann in Ruhe alles durchschauen, wenn die richtig grosse Meute weitergezogen ist.


Nein die gibt es nicht mehr es ist wie in den letzten Sales das sich die Rabatte den ganzen Sale nicht ändern. Von daher verstehe ich den Ansturm nicht ganz. 



Spassbremse schrieb:


> Das frage ich mich auch.
> Ich habe bis vor einigen Jahren bei den Sales immer gut und gerne 150-200€ rausgeblasen, nur um festzustellen, dass mein PoS immer weiter anwuchs. Mittlerweile gebe ich bei den großen Sales nur noch maximal 50€ aus, eher sogar nur um die 20€, einfach weil ich gar nicht die Zeit finde, den ganzen Kram auch zu spielen.
> 
> Ich habe mir bis jetzt den Telltale Batman (die sind ja immer überschaubar kurz) und ein abgedrehtes Gladiatoren-Management-Spiel ("Domina") geholt;  viel mehr wird's wohl dieses Mal nicht werden, evtl. noch "Dishonored 2", mal sehen.


Dishonored 2 kann ich dir sehr empfehlen,mittlerweile läuft das Spiel auch rund. Viel Spaß.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. Juni 2017)

Gestern sind es 5 kleinere Titel für über 15 Euro (PayPal-Gutschein mit eingelöst) geworden, vorwiegend Indies.

Virginia, ReNoir, Kathy Rain, Invisible Inc. und Duck Tales Remastered. Schöne Ausbeute für den Betrag. 

Ob nochmal ein kleiner Schwung dazu kommt weiss ich noch nicht. Kann mir ja noch Zeit lassen. ^^

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (23. Juni 2017)

Ich unterbiete euch mit 11. 

Jetzt sind es aber nochmal 6 weniger.


----------



## Talisman79 (23. Juni 2017)

hmm keine ahnung,hab bisher so gar nichts interessantes gefunden.halt der gleiche langweilige kram wie bei jedem sale.wildlands für 40 euro,,na mensch.wat n schnäppchen


----------



## huenni87 (23. Juni 2017)

McDrake schrieb:


> -1 auf der Wunschliste:
> Hab mir *Rebel Galax*y gegönnt.
> Nachdem ich eigentlich dachte, dass Starpoint Gimini II meinen Wunsch nach einem neuen Freelancer nicht gerecht wurde und ich von den Tests von Reble Galaxy angetan war, hab ich für den Preis zugeschlagen.
> Kurz reingeschaut Macht Spass und cooler Sound



Rebel Galaxy ist schon ganz cool. Gabs mal mit PS+ seit dem spiele ich das auch hin und wieder. Ist wie eine Mischung aus Freelancer und den Schiffkämpfen aus Assassins Creed. Zwar nicht ganz so gut inszeniert was die Story angeht, macht dennoch Spaß.


----------



## Worrel (23. Juni 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Weil mein Computer vorher komplett platt war? Blöde Frage, sorry.


Und das sollte ich wissen, weil ...?


----------



## nevermind85 (23. Juni 2017)

McDrake schrieb:


> -1 auf der Wunschliste:
> Hab mir *Rebel Galax*y gegönnt.
> Nachdem ich eigentlich dachte, dass Starpoint Gimini II meinen Wunsch nach einem neuen Freelancer nicht gerecht wurde und ich von den Tests von Reble Galaxy angetan war, hab ich für den Preis zugeschlagen.
> Kurz reingeschaut Macht Spass und cooler Sound



Es sind zwar nur 6€, aber Dein Timing ist denkbar schlecht. Rebel Galaxy gabs im GOG Sale kostenlos


----------



## Exar-K (23. Juni 2017)

Shadow of Mordor GotY für 3,90€ ist relativ ansprechend.
Ansonsten habe ich bislang nicht viel entdecken können.


----------



## McDrake (23. Juni 2017)

nevermind85 schrieb:


> Es sind zwar nur 6€, aber Dein Timing ist denkbar schlecht. Rebel Galaxy gabs im GOG Sale kostenlos



Ab einem einkauf von 9.-, bekam man das Game gratis dazu, wenn ich mich nicht täusche.


----------



## McDrake (23. Juni 2017)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Shadow of Mordor GotY für 3,90€ ist relativ ansprechend.
> Ansonsten habe ich bislang nicht viel entdecken können.



Naja... das Game gibts bei Bundlestars seit ewig sehr günstig.
Habs mir vor 1 1/2 Jahren für 15.- da gekauft.
Und seit längerem ist das Ding da bei 5.- als Normalpreis.

Aber für den Preis, kann man sich das schon antun. Habs allerdings nie zu ende gespielt.
Genau so wie es bei UBI, bzw Assassins Creed abgekupfert scheint, konnte mich das Spiel, wie die meisten UBI-Games, nicht bis zum Ende bei der Stange halten.


----------



## Ein-Freund (23. Juni 2017)

Es gibt auch einen 5 Euro Steam Gutschein bei paypal https://www.paypal.com/de/webapps/mpp/offers


----------



## Talisman79 (23. Juni 2017)

hab mir jetzt dank des tips hier, mal dishonored 2 geholt,19,99 is n guter preis.wann man denn auch mal zum zocken kommt,steht wieder auf einem anderen blatt


----------



## Chemenu (23. Juni 2017)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> ... abgedrehtes Gladiatoren-Management-Spiel ("Domina")...


Danke für den Tipp, das muss ich wohl kaufen.


----------



## smutjesmooth3011 (23. Juni 2017)

Save 25% on The Elder Scrolls Online - Morrowind on Steam
Ich glaub Morrowind wird das einzige sein im Sale was ich direkt bei Steam kaufen werde. Denn die Steam Version gibt es in keinem Keyshop.


----------



## Wynn (23. Juni 2017)

Ist Domina nicht eher so ein Twitch Spiel ?

Save 50% on FINAL FANTASY IX on Steam


Habe ich mir bis jetzt gegönnt


----------



## OldShatterhand (23. Juni 2017)

- F1 2016
- A Boy and his Blob
- Black Mesa
- Grey Goo

Da wären noch ein paar Spiele, die mich reizen würden, aber ich kaufe ungern zuviel auf einmal. Zumal man ja auch alles spielen möchte.


----------



## Chemenu (23. Juni 2017)

Wynn schrieb:


> Ist Domina nicht eher so ein Twitch Spiel ?t


Was bitte soll denn ein "Twitch Spiel" sein?


----------



## Spiritogre (23. Juni 2017)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Was bitte soll denn ein "Twitch Spiel" sein?


Ein Spiel das du zockst während du einen Twitch Stream schaust auf dem das auch gezockt wird und dann quasi mit den anderen zusammenspielst und chattest. 
Man kann diese Spiele natürlich auch alleine zocken, ich hatte mal eines bekommen, Spaß macht das aber nur bedingt, da die Spiele schon auf das "Multiplayer"-Erlebnis ausgelegt sind.


----------



## Spassbremse (23. Juni 2017)

Domina ist aber ein reines Singleplayer-Spiel. Es gibt in den Optionen wohl eine Möglichkeit, direkt auf Twitch zu streamen, aber das Spiel selbst hat keinerlei MP-Komponenten. 

Man managed seinen "ludus", trainiert Gladiatoren, gewinnt (oder verliert) Arenakämpfe, etc.


----------



## MrFob (23. Juni 2017)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Domina ist aber ein reines Singleplayer-Spiel.



Ich habe jetzt keine Erfahrung aus erster Hand, aber ich dachte immer, um "Domina" richtig zu "spielen" braucht man mindestens 2 Personen.


----------



## Worrel (23. Juni 2017)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Domina ist aber ein reines Singleplayer-Spiel. ...
> 
> Man managed seinen "ludus", ...


Man "managed" also "seinen Ludus" als Singleplayerspiel ... aha .


----------



## LOX-TT (23. Juni 2017)

hab mir mal Half Life 1 gegönnt für 99 Cent

hatte nur noch 2,44€ Guthaben, aber passt schon


----------



## Chemenu (23. Juni 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ein Spiel das du zockst während du einen Twitch Stream schaust auf dem das auch gezockt wird und dann quasi mit den anderen zusammenspielst und chattest.
> Man kann diese Spiele natürlich auch alleine zocken, ich hatte mal eines bekommen, Spaß macht das aber nur bedingt, da die Spiele schon auf das "Multiplayer"-Erlebnis ausgelegt sind.



Das scheint ein erbärmlicher Ersatz für Camsex zu sein. 
Warum sollte ich andere beim spielen beobachten während ich selbsts spiele? ADHS Therapie? 
Das hat ja auch nichts mit Multiplayer zu tun wenn man nicht in der Spielwelt mit anderen Spielern interagieren kann.


----------



## Scholdarr (24. Juni 2017)

Nichts dabei, was mich zum Kauf animieren könnte. Ich hab einfach schon zu viel und in den letzten Monaten ist auch wenig erschienen, was ich jetzt unbedingt gezockt haben müsste...


----------



## Spassbremse (24. Juni 2017)

Worrel schrieb:


> Man "managed" also "seinen Ludus" als Singleplayerspiel ... aha .



Ich hätte auch schreiben können, "man verwaltet eine Gladiatorenschule", aber dann hättest Du Dich nicht so amüsiert.


----------



## Wynn (24. Juni 2017)

Domina hat eine Twitch Option dort können die Spieler im Chat von Twitch beinflussen ob besiegte Gladiatoren sterben oder überleben. Oder in den Kampf eingreifen oder bei den Entscheiden mitvoten 

Viele Streamer spielen es auf Twitch derzeit. Deshalb war es für mich als das "Twitch-Spiel" bekannt


----------



## Chemenu (24. Juni 2017)

Wynn schrieb:


> Domina hat eine Twitch Option dort können die Spieler im Chat von Twitch beinflussen ob besiegte Gladiatoren sterben oder überleben. Oder in den Kampf eingreifen oder bei den Entscheiden mitvoten



Na das hört sich doch schon wieder ganz anders an. Also doch eine Art MP Komonente: Den Pöbel über Leben/Tod entscheiden zu lassen ergibt ja durchaus Sinn bei so einem Spiel.


----------



## MichaelG (24. Juni 2017)

Ist eine digitale Form des antiken Vergnügens der "Brot&Spiele" aus der Römerzeit. Paßt aber auch irgendwie zum aktuellen Abbild unserer kaputten Gesellschaft....


----------



## Worrel (24. Juni 2017)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ich hätte auch schreiben können, "man verwaltet eine Gladiatorenschule", aber dann hättest Du Dich nicht so amüsiert.


Danke dafür


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. Juni 2017)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ich hätte auch schreiben können, "man verwaltet eine Gladiatorenschule", aber dann hättest Du Dich nicht so amüsiert.


Klingt ja nach "Spartacus: Blood and Sand" in Spielform... Hmm... Glaube das wäre auch etwas was genau meinen Nerv trifft. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Spassbremse (24. Juni 2017)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Na das hört sich doch schon wieder ganz anders an. Also doch eine Art MP Komonente: Den Pöbel über Leben/Tod entscheiden zu lassen ergibt ja durchaus Sinn bei so einem Spiel.



Okay, das hört sich ja nach einem spaßigen Feature an. Muss das mal testen. 

@SLB: Wenn man sich nicht von der extrem pixeligen "Retro"-Grafik abschrecken lässt, macht das Spiel echt Spaß (v. a., wenn man auf schwarzen Humor steht).


----------



## McDrake (24. Juni 2017)

Meine Wunschliste umfasst im Normalfall nicht mehr als 25 Titel.
Kommt ein neuer dazu, muss ein anderer raus.

Aber wenn die Meldung von Steam kommt, dass 19 (!) Titel von meiner Wunschliste im Sale sind, kann ich nicht bei allen zuschlagen


----------



## Scholdarr (24. Juni 2017)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> @SLB: Wenn man sich nicht von der extrem pixeligen "Retro"-Grafik abschrecken lässt, macht das Spiel echt Spaß (v. a., wenn man auf schwarzen Humor steht).


Hm schade, die Grafik schreckt mich in der Tat ab.

Edit: Gerade doch noch  schwach geworden bei Eador Imperium, obwohl ich das gar nicht auf dem Zettel hatte.


----------



## i-suffer-rock (24. Juni 2017)

Fallout 4 ist im Angebot... kaufen oder nicht. Und wenn, dann mit Season Pass, oder ohne. Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden.


----------



## Spiritogre (24. Juni 2017)

i-suffer-rock schrieb:


> Fallout 4 ist im Angebot... kaufen oder nicht. Und wenn, dann mit Season Pass, oder ohne. Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden.



Gibt es keine GotY? Fallout 4 mit Seasonpass ist ja so teuer wie ein neues Spiel, lohnt also gar nicht.


----------



## Wynn (24. Juni 2017)

Die Goty von Fallout New Vegas kam 2 Jahre nach Release
Es gab aber keinen Season Pass damals

Also würde frühestens im Winter diesen Jahres eine kommen


----------



## McDrake (24. Juni 2017)

i-suffer-rock schrieb:


> Fallout 4 ist im Angebot... kaufen oder nicht. Und wenn, dann mit Season Pass, oder ohne. Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden.


War auch nahe dran.
Aber ich warte auf das "komplette" Paket zu dem Preis.


----------



## Meetoo (25. Juni 2017)

ich hab fallout 4 im Papierkorb - kann man das verkaufen?


----------



## Worrel (25. Juni 2017)

Meetoo schrieb:


> ich hab fallout 4 im Papierkorb - kann man das verkaufen?


Wie "im Papierkorb"?

Wenn du das noch keine 2 Stunden gespielt hast, kannst du iirc sämtliche Steamspiele gegen Kaufpreiserstattung wieder zurückgeben.
Einmal auf deinem Account verwendete Spiele kannst du jedoch nicht wieder von deinem Account lösen und daher auch nicht weitergeben.


----------



## golani79 (25. Juni 2017)

Worrel schrieb:


> Einmal auf deinem Account verwendete Spiele kannst du jedoch nicht wieder von deinem Account lösen und daher auch nicht weitergeben.



Man kann mittlerweile Lizenzen vom Account löschen - die sind dann halt entgültig weg.

Aber keine Ahnung, was er mit Papierkorb meint.

Verkaufen / weitergeben funktioniert jedoch auf keinen Fall.


----------



## Scholdarr (26. Juni 2017)

Ich denke er meint, dass er das Spiel mittlerweile deinstalliert hat.


----------



## Meetoo (27. Juni 2017)

Sie  meint damit, dass ich das Game furchtbar finde und es damals verpasste es zurückzugeben - ich fände eben noch eine Möglichkeit gut, diese Games dann günstig abzugeben - ich spiel es eh nicht.


----------

